# Potential setup using 2 CSS Trio12



## bdoss123 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello - my first post to this forum which I've recently been reading. You all have a great resource here!

That being said - I am in the early stages of planning my Audio setup after remodeling my house. I would say that for me I'm more interested in musical reproduction - than I am house-shaking bass for the home theater. That being said, I still want some thump.

I have sitting around - a Carver PM 950 amplifier which supplies 450RMSx2 at 4 OHMS. I was thinking about building two sealed enclosures (I think I've seen 2cu ft recommended - is there a better size?) and running the CSS 12's in stereo off of the Carver in my 7.2 setup.

I was wondering if you think this would be a solid setup for mostly musical tastes? Any other comments or recommendations are definitely appreciated.

Thanks,
- BD


----------



## bdoss123 (Mar 24, 2011)

After doing some more reading - I am wondering if 475x2 would be too much power for the TRIO12 in the sealed enclosure. Can anyone speak to this?

Thanks,

- BD


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Welcome to the Home theater Shack!

2 cu.ft would be a Q of .7, many consider this excellent for music. The SPL graph below is one sub with 450 watts, with 2 subs and any amount of room gain (depending on your room size) you could expect 106 - 108 db at 20 hz.









With 450 watts cone excursion is only 1.5 mm past Xmax at 13 hz, you'll be fine for movies.


----------



## bdoss123 (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm sold! Going to build matching end tables I believe - will post pics when I get underway. Any other tips for building the sealed box and/or bracing? I'm a long time Car Audio junkie, but have always had store-bought home audio setups.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

2 cu.ft. is a 17" (external measurement) cube using 3/4" material. That won't take much bracing. A couple of I frames that intersect in the middle will do fine. Post #12 of my SDX10 build will show you what I mean.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...1-creative-sound-solutions-sdx10-sub-kit.html

You would be using a 15.5" square.


----------



## bdoss123 (Mar 24, 2011)

Mark, based on what I've seen almost all of the sealed setups on this site use the woofer firing sideways into the listening area... Is this the best setup (versus down firing)?

Thanks,

- BD


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

There is very little real difference between forward firing and down firing and most people choose on aesthetics more than anything. There are a couple arguments in favour of each way of doing things but its upto you really.

Some people prefer DF because they dont want to see the driver. DF also obviously will prevent children and most pets from touching the driver. When it comes to building, you will also not need to consider making any kind of grill, which may prove attractive. Given how close the driver will be in a DF sub to the floor, you may experience slightly more low end gain, but IMO its not noticeable really. Negatives include driver sag, which some people believe affects drivers mounted horizontally over time. There is also an argument that says you wont have the flexibility to turn the sub and end up with the driver in a different position, which you could do to try improve its in room response, but again I dont really think you are likely to notice a huge difference from that in the majority of applications. You might find a DF model slightly boomy if its in a tight corner and closed in, but eq should help solve those kinds of issues anyway.

Some people prefer FF because they want to see the driver, want to mount it vertically, and want the ability to rotate the sub if they desire it. You can then choose whether to have the driver firing into free air, or say a wall or sofa. If you feel it makes a difference, well then your covered there. The only real negatives are the driver being on show, which is only a negative if you dont like that or have children you think will play with it. You may also have to make a grill.

The orientation of the driver wont really have any effect on the system Q of the sealed sub. When building though, I usually aim slightly under the .7 Q as the designed Q will raise slightly once you put the sub in a room, with the effect greatest in smaller rooms, and smallest in large rooms. If your really clever, you could build the sub in such a way you could run it FF or DF :T


----------



## bdoss123 (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for the detailed response - that shines some light on it for me. I am planning to build end tables with the subs in the bottoms as part of a remodel to the room. You bring up a good point about having the woofer exposed because I definitely like that "look" - but we've got several dogs so the protection offered by down firing the subs would probably make more sense.

Is there a preferred distance from the floor to the sub?

Thanks for all of the help, I'm stoked about the build.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

4" legs would be enough.


----------



## Binary (Nov 23, 2009)

Dogs won't be an issue to the subwoofers, in fact, cats are more issue, and that is to the grills themselves. its children that cause problems. My animals are afraid of my subwoofer when its on, so don't let that hinder you.

Remember if you down-fire, and are not on a solid floor, you will transfer into the room beneath you!
This is especially bad in apartment buildings. You don't want to get evicted.


----------



## bdoss123 (Mar 24, 2011)

In my house the dogs are definitely a problem - we have 5 and they are all fairly active.

I will have a wood floor in the room - and the room is suspended over my basement. Would down firing in this situation cause any noticeable losses for me?

Thank you,

- Brendan Doss
TIBCO TAC


----------



## Binary (Nov 23, 2009)

what i mean by dogs wont be an issue is how would you expect a dog to do damage to an object mounted in a box? theyd have to think it was a door and paw at it to do any damage whatsoever. and because of the paper material of the TRIO12, you'd still be unlikely to damage it, unless it was on and bumping.

No you won't have any losses firing into the floor, but if theres anyone in the basement, theyre going to know when your subwoofers are on. No question about it.


----------

